# So 13.06. Trailspaß in der Palz



## cpetit (25. Mai 2010)

Ein neuer Termin ist gefunden den ganzen Tag wieder Spaß zu haben und mit einem lächeln im Gesicht und ohne gebrochene Knochen ins schönste Bundesland zurück zu reisen.

Am 13.06. ist es dann wieder soweit dann geht es wieder in die Pfalz und zwar wie immer ins Trial-Paradies Pfälzer Wald (Neustadt an der Weinstraße).

Start ist wie immer um 10:00 Uhr am Bahnhof oder unterhalb der Wolfsburg.

Für die Anreise kann ich den Zug wieder empfehlen der uns gemütlich nach Neustadt bringt. Wechselkleidung kann am Bahnhof in einem Schließfach deponiert werden. Das Ticket für 5 Personen kostet für die hin und Rückfahrt 28 Euro.


Bilder gibt es
hier 
oder hier zu sehen.


----------



## HardRock07 (25. Mai 2010)

Der Tag ist dann schon mal reserviert 

Das wird was !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (26. Mai 2010)

*ankreuz*


----------



## brillenboogie (26. Mai 2010)

dann sag ich auch mal vorsichtig zu. könnte aber noch durch sehr gute windvorhersage oder sintflutartige regenfälle umgestimmt werden...

tim


----------



## Klausoleum (26. Mai 2010)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> dann sag ich auch mal vorsichtig zu. könnte aber noch durch sehr gute windvorhersage oder sintflutartige regenfälle umgestimmt werden...
> 
> tim




ja wenn die Arche vorbei kommt, werd ich wohl aufspringen... ;-)


----------



## Optimizer (28. Mai 2010)

termin ist schonmal vorgemerkt


----------



## cpetit (28. Mai 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> termin ist schonmal vorgemerkt



Dann haben wir ja einen zusätzlich Guide der sich dort bestimmt bestens auskennt und den ein oder anderen schöne Abfahrt noch anhängen kann, oder?


----------



## HardRock07 (28. Mai 2010)

Wohoo, das wird ja ne super Truppe 
Da freut man sich ja immer mehr, wie soll ich bloß die nächsten Wochen überstehen  .


----------



## Klausoleum (6. Juni 2010)

Nach der Schnuppertour heute auf dem Saar-Hunsrück-Steig hab ich ordentlich Appetit auf Neustadt ) 

Weiß schon jemand wie das wetter wird? Hoffe mal dass es nicht nass wird...


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. Juni 2010)

in neustadt ist am we rheinlandpfalztag. wird bestimmt schwer was los sein. (aber weniger im wald )


----------



## Klausoleum (6. Juni 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> in neustadt ist am we rheinlandpfalztag. wird bestimmt schwer was los sein. (aber weniger im wald )



umso besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (7. Juni 2010)

Hi ho Leute !

Wollte schon mal die Zugverbindung klar machen.

Ich denke mal das wir mit dem RE 23075 und der S2 am Besten hinkommen.
Abfahrt in Völklingen: 7:50 Uhr Ankunft in Neustadt: 09:25 Uhr.

Wer würde denn von wo mit auf den Express springen ?

Übrigends müssen wir dieses mal die 2khm knacken 


MfG Manu


----------



## Klausoleum (7. Juni 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Hi ho Leute !
> 
> Wollte schon mal die Zugverbindung klar machen.
> 
> ...




die 2000 bekommen wir voll ;-) kleine sorge ^^ 

Ich werde in SB aufspringen, sofern ich bei der Freundin schlafe, ansonsten ab VK.

EDIT sagt: sieht doch verdammt gut aus  

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rhersage_details/?id=DE0007438&d=6&prev=7days


----------



## brillenboogie (8. Juni 2010)

moin männers!

wettervorhersage ist etwas widersprüchlich und bis so ist es auch noch lang hin. sieht aber alles in allem nicht schlecht aus - sintflutartige regenfälle oder surfbare winde wird es wohl nicht geben.
ich springe in sb auf. wie funktioniert das mit dem ticket, gibts nen extra wagen für den radtransport helft mir mal auf die sprünge!

gruß
tim

ps:





> die 2000 bekommen wir voll ;-) kleine sorge ^^


KLEINE sorgen hab ich da auch


----------



## Optimizer (8. Juni 2010)

cpetit schrieb:


> Dann haben wir ja einen zusätzlich Guide der sich dort bestimmt bestens auskennt und den ein oder anderen schöne Abfahrt noch anhängen kann, oder?


Leider nicht, da ich unvorhergesehen an diesem Wochenende Rufbereitschaft habe und ich in NW zuweit vom Arbeitsplatz weg wäre....

Das nächste Mal aber bestimmt!


----------



## cpetit (8. Juni 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Hi ho Leute !
> 
> Wollte schon mal die Zugverbindung klar machen.
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist der Zug vom letzten mal. Den nehmen Christian und ich auch. Wir steigen in Saarlouis ein und lösen dann dort eine Karte. Ticket geht für 5 Leute, sollten mehr wie 5 Leute mit dem Zug anreisen dann müssen wir noch eine Karte lösen. Der Betrag für alle Karten wird dann auf alle aufgeteilt.




brillenboogie schrieb:


> moin männers!
> wettervorhersage ist etwas widersprüchlich und bis so ist es auch noch lang hin. sieht aber alles in allem nicht schlecht aus - sintflutartige regenfälle oder surfbare winde wird es wohl nicht geben.



Wetter soll passen. Niederschlag-Risiko liegt bei 20%.




Optimizer schrieb:


> Leider nicht, da ich unvorhergesehen an diesem Wochenende Rufbereitschaft habe und ich in NW zuweit vom Arbeitsplatz weg wäre....
> 
> Das nächste Mal aber bestimmt!



Schade, dass nächste Mal aber bestimmt.


----------



## Klausoleum (8. Juni 2010)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> moin männers!
> 
> wettervorhersage ist etwas widersprüchlich und bis so ist es auch noch lang hin. sieht aber alles in allem nicht schlecht aus - sintflutartige regenfälle oder surfbare winde wird es wohl nicht geben.
> ich springe in sb auf. wie funktioniert das mit dem ticket, gibts nen extra wagen für den radtransport helft mir mal auf die sprünge!
> ...



In der RB bzw RE sind die ersten und letzten Eingänge für Fahrräder vorgesehen. 
In diesem Bereich gibt es dann keine festen Sitze sondern nur Notsitze an den Seiten. 
Die Räder müssen dann iwie sicher an die Wand gelehnt werden. 








Einstieg wie gesagt vorne und hinten, wo dieses Zeichen am Zug ist:






Sieht doch gar nicht soo schlecht aus 


Und zur Not bin ich auch am BH,(BAHNHOF für alle dies "MISSVERSTEHEN" ) mach dir also keine Sorgen. 

Würd mal sagen wir treffen uns im vorderen Bereich des Zuges... 



> ps:
> KLEINE sorgen hab ich da auch


hab ich Kleine geschrieben?? uppps



Und das Ticket sollte von SB an an Bord sein. Sprich wir sollten dass in SB lösen, sofern das Chris nicht schon gemacht hat. 

Das ist dann für 5 Leute gültig. Fahrradmitnahme ist in Nahverkehr ab 9 Uhr Werktags und am Wochenende ganztägig kostenlos. 
Das Ticket kostet 37 am Automat und 35 im Inet und nennt sich "Schön-Wochenendticket", und gilt am Samstag oder Sonntag von 0-3 Uhr des folgetages.

EDIT sagt:  Abfahrt von RE 23075 *Saarbrücken *um *8:01 an Gleis 5*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpetit (8. Juni 2010)

Zur Zeit wollen folgende Leute mit.
1. Stahlkocher70
2. cpetit
3. HardRock07
4. Klausoleum
5. Ransom Andy
6. brillenboogie


----------



## brillenboogie (8. Juni 2010)

@klausoleum: da werden sie geholfen! danke für die seniorengerechte anleitung. kannst mich ja dann am bahnsteig an die hand nehmen...


----------



## Klausoleum (8. Juni 2010)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> @klausoleum: da werden sie geholfen! danke für die seniorengerechte anleitung. kannst mich ja dann am bahnsteig an die hand nehmen...



Ich könnte dir, wenn du möchtest auch eine Rollstuhlgerechte Einfahrrampe organisieren ^^


----------



## chris84 (8. Juni 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir, wenn du möchtest auch eine Rollstuhlgerechte Einfahrrampe organisieren ^^


Wow, dann brauch man ja bis nach Neustadt nicht einmal vom Rad abzusteigen 

Wenns Wetter und die sonstigen Gegebenheiten passen bin ich evtl. auch am Start! Wird aber aus verschiedenen Gründen recht spontan. Ich meld mich aber nochmal


----------



## roischiffer (8. Juni 2010)

cpetit schrieb:


> ...
> Start ist wie immer um 10:00 Uhr am Bahnhof oder unterhalb der Wolfsburg.
> ...





			
				Klausoleum schrieb:
			
		

> die 2000 bekommen wir voll ;-) kleine sorge ^^



Was fürne Strecke habt ihr denn ins Auge gefasst ?

Wie das hier, "große Kalmitrundfahrt" 
http://picasaweb.google.com/Liteviller/Kalmit#5223525072659277714
oder auch mit Treppenweg,Weinbiet, Eckkopf,Lambertskreuz etc.


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juni 2010)

frei i mi.... aber ich hab von meiner freundin erfahren, dass am WE in Kusel Hutmacherfest ist..... Und ein Arbeitskollege feiert Polterabend. Hmmmmm....
Aber ich werd sicher dabei sein. Wenn nicht, meld ich mich kurzfristig ab.


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juni 2010)

wird aber endurig, gell?


----------



## HardRock07 (8. Juni 2010)

Deinem Namen nach zu folgen, biste bei uns genau richtig aufgehoben.
aber Klaus ist letztesmal auch mim Harttail mitgefahren und hatte keine Probleme. 

Soll ich dann das 2te WE-Ticket in VK lösen ? Oder macht Ihr das in SB ?

Bin schon janz hibbelich


----------



## crazyeddie (8. Juni 2010)

wie siehtn das aus, letztens schrieb jemand mal so was von 8 stunden unterwegs sein - wieviel reine fahrzeit ist denn da drin?


----------



## cpetit (9. Juni 2010)

roischiffer schrieb:


> Was fürne Strecke habt ihr denn ins Auge gefasst ?
> 
> Wie das hier, "große Kalmitrundfahrt"
> http://picasaweb.google.com/Liteviller/Kalmit#5223525072659277714
> oder auch mit Treppenweg,Weinbiet, Eckkopf,Lambertskreuz etc.




Letzte mal als HardRock07 und Klausoleum dabei waren sind wir nur auf der Seite vom Kalmit geblieben. Dieses mal sind wir größten Teils auf der anderen Seite (Wolfsburg, Weinbiet und zum Teil Richtung Eckkopf). Der Eckkopf wurde von mir leider noch nicht erkundet. Beim letzten mal mit MarkusW mussten wir leider die Tour abbrechen wegen heftigem Niederschlag.

Wie gesagt wenn jemand noch Wege kennt können wir sie sehr gerne einbauen.



crazyeddie schrieb:


> wie siehtn das aus, letztens schrieb jemand mal so was von 8 stunden unterwegs sein - wieviel reine fahrzeit ist denn da drin?



Wenn wir um 10Uhr starten und gegen 17:30 die rückreise antreten sind es etwa von den 7 1/2 Stunden 6 1/2 fahrtechnisch unterwegs. Wenn wir jetzt noch die Zeit abziehen bis die Gruppe bergab und bergauf sich wieder gesammelt hat dann geht diese Zeit von der Fahrzeit auch noch ab. Hat ja nicht jeder so ein leichtes Rad wie du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (9. Juni 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Deinem Namen nach zu folgen, biste bei uns genau richtig aufgehoben.
> aber Klaus ist letztesmal auch mim Harttail mitgefahren und hatte keine Probleme.
> 
> Soll ich dann das 2te WE-Ticket in VK lösen ? Oder macht Ihr das in SB ?
> ...


 
desdawegen. je enduriger, desto geil! war ich die letzte woche donnerstag und sonntag in hochspeyer im singletrailparcour zum üben..... nur das hinterrad umsetzen in spitzkehren klappt nit immer so. vllt kömma das irgendwo mal ausprobieren auf der strecke da.

ich werd mit dem auto kommen. muss nur mal schauen, wo ich da am besten parke. die gegend dort kenn ich überhaupt nicht, also muss ich irgendwie dran bleiben. bin konditionsmässig aber nicht so ganz auf der höhe wie wahrscheinlich die meisten von euch. also wenn mehr geraced wird, müsstet ihr öfters (nach bergaufetappen) wartepausen einlegen, würd ich sagen


----------



## Ransom Andy (9. Juni 2010)

soll ich videocam mitnehmen`?


----------



## Klausoleum (9. Juni 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> ...
> Soll ich dann das 2te WE-Ticket in VK lösen ? Oder macht Ihr das in SB ?
> 
> Bin schon janz hibbelich



Die Frage ist, wieviele letzten Endes wirklich mitfahren...

Vll sollten wir uns morgens nochmal absprechen wenn ihr im Zug sitzt. Wenn wir dann nur 6 sind, lohnt eine 2the 5er Karte fast nicht...


----------



## crazyeddie (9. Juni 2010)

ok, das wird dann wohl nicht das richtige für mich.


----------



## brillenboogie (9. Juni 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> bin konditionsmässig aber nicht so ganz auf der höhe wie wahrscheinlich die meisten von euch. also wenn mehr geraced wird, müsstet ihr öfters (nach bergaufetappen) wartepausen einlegen, würd ich sagen



bin mit meiner 16 (sechzehn) kilo schleuder auch keine bergrakete - aber darum geht es auch nicht! gemütlich hoch, deftig runter sollte das motto lauten!
dann hab ich im video bereich noch dieses nette filmchen gefunden: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6589 
wenns so ähnlich abgeht...
bis denn!
tim


----------



## Ransom Andy (9. Juni 2010)

ei verdammt kuuhl!


----------



## cpetit (9. Juni 2010)

So ist das immer geplant wenn es nach Neustadt geht. 

Dabei ist aber immer zu beachten dass plötzlich Fußgänger den Weg kreuzen können. Wenn Fußgänger zu sehen sind ist das Tempo auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit zu verringern oder man warte bis sie an einem vorbei gegangen sind. 

Spitzgehren sowie Treppen von S1-S3 sind auch dabei.


----------



## Klausoleum (9. Juni 2010)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> ...
> dann hab ich im video bereich noch dieses nette filmchen gefunden: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6589
> wenns so ähnlich abgeht...
> bis denn!
> tim



Wieso steigen die bei 0:43min ab


----------



## Ransom Andy (9. Juni 2010)

cpetit schrieb:


> Dabei ist aber immer zu beachten dass plötzlich Fußgänger den Weg kreuzen können. Wenn Fußgänger zu sehen sind ist das Tempo auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit zu verringern oder man warte bis sie an einem vorbei gegangen sind.



so wie´s sich gehört. mich regen echt solche rambos auf, die meinen der wald gehöre ihnen alleine. das gilt sowohl für spaziergänger/wanderer als auch für radler.

bis jetzt habe ich bis auf eine situation mit keinem waldbenutzer angeeckt. das eine mal, da bin ich einen etwas brenzligen abschnitt runtergefahren und wollte nicht plötzlich in die bremsen steigen als der vor mein rad "gesprungen" ist. dann hätte es mich nämlich massivst abgefratzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (9. Juni 2010)

@Andi. Ich nehm auf alle fälle mal meine Hero HD mit. 
Wenn Du auch ein hast, könnte man ja lustige Sachen ausprobieren (vorwärts und Rückwärtsfilmen oder so  )

So, morgen noch nen neuen Reifen kaufen, meine Karkasse ist am aufreissen  ... manchmal ist es echt gut, wenn man Platten hat , denn sonst hätte ich das gar nichgt bemerkt.


----------



## crazyeddie (9. Juni 2010)

falls du zwei nagelneue rocket ron 2,25 in originalverpackung zum bike-components-preis von 54,95 das paar haben willst, sag bescheid. ansonsten gehen die dinger zurück (sind mir zu schmal).


----------



## HardRock07 (10. Juni 2010)

Naja, ich glaube nicht das die reifen an nem Enduro gut kommen  .
trotzdem danke fürs Angebot.

MfG Manu


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. Juni 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> @Andi. Ich nehm auf alle fälle mal meine Hero HD mit.
> Wenn Du auch ein hast, könnte man ja lustige Sachen ausprobieren (vorwärts und Rückwärtsfilmen oder so  )
> 
> So, morgen noch nen neuen Reifen kaufen, meine Karkasse ist am aufreissen  ... manchmal ist es echt gut, wenn man Platten hat , denn sonst hätte ich das gar nichgt bemerkt.



hmmm, neee. meine bleibt dieses mal zu hause. da wir erst umgezogen sind, müsst ich alle einzelteile finden. cam, akkus, stiftcam etc.... son kleines stylisches teil hab ich nicht. hab oldschool-ausrüstung


----------



## Klausoleum (10. Juni 2010)

Das Wetter wird schonmal genial... Trocken nicht ganz so prall sonnig und um die 20 Grad... was will man den mehr??


----------



## HardRock07 (10. Juni 2010)

N WB aufm gipfel, ein paar Cheerleader die uns anfeuern und unbedingt nen Hilfsmotor der nix Wiegt und keinen Akku braucht  .

Hab mir heute neue Reifen besorgt...
Es waren nur noch 2.5er Mutti Mary's  da. Tja, jetzt muss ich wohl Berg hoch immer noch die Slicks aufziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo Schwenkerfreunde, denkt daran am Sonntag ist in Neustadt RLP- Tag da wird es eng in der S-Bahn und Innenstadt, Parken = 0.
Sportlicher Gruß


----------



## HardRock07 (10. Juni 2010)

Ich denke, da kann man sich ganz gut mit den leuten einigen  .
Normalerweise verstärk die bahn dann auch die Züge. (man glaubt es kaum...)


----------



## brillenboogie (11. Juni 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> N WB aufm gipfel, ein paar Cheerleader die uns anfeuern und unbedingt nen Hilfsmotor der nix Wiegt und keinen Akku braucht  .
> 
> Hab mir heute neue Reifen besorgt...
> Es waren nur noch 2.5er Mutti Mary's  da. Tja, jetzt muss ich wohl Berg hoch immer noch die Slicks aufziehen.



ganz schön dicke dinger - das wb am gipfel wirst du dir schwer erkämpfen müssen! könnte dir alternativ nen satz (ordentlich an-/abgefahrene) 2.4er conti mountain kings mitbringen. die sind recht leicht und rollen gut - in allen anderen disziplinen sind se allerdings keinerlei konkurrenz zur fetten mm...
bringe wahrscheinlich noch einen motivierten mitstreiter mit (den gleichen wie beim rey-day). müssten dann morgens noch checken wie viel tickets wir brauchen!
bis denne!


----------



## Ransom Andy (11. Juni 2010)

freu ich mich schon..... unds wetter wird bombe. nachdem wir die letzte nacht vom weltuntergang bedroht wurden. hier siehts aus wie sau. geh ich gleich mal ne kleine tour flurschäden checken.


----------



## Klausoleum (11. Juni 2010)

Vll könnten wir mal ne feste Absprache wegen der Tickets treffen. 

Wer wo einsteigt und wo welches Ticket an Bord ist. 


Klausoleum: Saarbrücken

*bitte kopieren und ein Kettenpost draus machen.


----------



## HardRock07 (12. Juni 2010)

Manu:        Luisenthal
Klausoleum: Saarbrücken


----------



## brillenboogie (12. Juni 2010)

Manu:        Luisenthal
Klausoleum: Saarbrücken Hbf
Tim: Saarbrücken Ost

Mitfahrer kommt wohl doch nicht mit


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. Juni 2010)

jetzt is mein neues hinterrad die woche nicht gekommen. grml...

hoff ich nur, dass mein jetziges bei der tour nicht einknickt!


----------



## Klausoleum (12. Juni 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> jetzt is mein neues hinterrad die woche nicht gekommen. grml...
> 
> hoff ich nur, dass mein jetziges bei der tour nicht einknickt!



Sag uns lieber wo du einsteigst ;-)


----------



## cpetit (12. Juni 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Und das Ticket sollte von SB an an Bord sein. Sprich wir sollten dass in SB lösen, sofern das Chris nicht schon gemacht hat.
> 
> Das ist dann für 5 Leute gültig. Fahrradmitnahme ist in Nahverkehr ab 9 Uhr Werktags und am Wochenende ganztägig kostenlos.
> Das Ticket kostet 37 am Automat und 35 im Inet und nennt sich "Schön-Wochenendticket", und gilt am Samstag oder Sonntag von 0-3 Uhr des folgetages.
> ...



Wie gesagt ich löse *ein* Ticket ab SLS. Dann können noch 3 Leute dazu steigen.  Das Ticket kostet *28 Eur0* und es handelt sich dabei um das *Saar/Pfalz-Ticket* also nicht das für 37 Euro kaufen was Klausoleum vorgeschlagen hat.

Habe jedem eine PN mit meiner Handy-Nr gemailt der mitfahren wollte, wer es sich morgen früh noch anders überlegen sollte wäre eine kurze Info per SMS ganz nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (12. Juni 2010)

cpetit schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich löse *ein* Ticket ab SLS. Dann können noch 3 Leute dazu steigen.  Das Ticket kostet *28 Eur0* und es handelt sich dabei um das *Saar/Pfalz-Ticket* also nicht das für 37 Euro kaufen was Klausoleum vorgeschlagen hat.
> 
> Habe jedem eine PN mit meiner Handy-Nr gemailt der mitfahren wollte, wer es sich morgen früh noch anders überlegen sollte wäre eine kurze Info per SMS ganz nett.



hab noch keine bekommen... 
Das ist klasse  Dann kommen wir doch billiger weg. Hab das auf der Bahnseite nicht gefunden... 

Ich hab mittlerweile den überblick verlohren, wieviele jetzt kongret mitfahren... und ich morgen ein Ticket holen muss oder nicht... 

zuviel soo früh am morgen


----------



## cpetit (12. Juni 2010)

So wie ich das sehe sind wir zu 6. Weis jetzt aber nicht genau ob jetzt Ransom Andy mit dem Zug mit anreist oder mit den Auto fährt. 

Einzelkarte kostet mehr wie noch ein Sammelticket. Also dann lieber noch ein Sammelticket holen. Einzelticket kostet für eine Fahrt 18 Euro macht dann zusammen für hin und zurück 36 Euro.


----------



## Klausoleum (12. Juni 2010)

alles klar. 

Schick mir mal bitte noch deine Handynummer damit, wenn morgen noch was ist, wir nicht aneinander vorbeifahren ^^


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. Juni 2010)

also, ich hab vor mit dem auto hin zu fahren... ich schaue nachher noch auf der DB-site nach nem Fahrplan. Sollte ich mit dem Zug kommen, würde ich in Landstuhl zusteigen.
Ich gebe noch bescheid.


----------



## Klausoleum (12. Juni 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> also, ich hab vor mit dem auto hin zu fahren... ich schaue nachher noch auf der DB-site nach nem Fahrplan. Sollte ich mit dem Zug kommen, würde ich in Landstuhl zusteigen.
> Ich gebe noch bescheid.



Würde das heißen dass wir nur 5 Leute sind? Und wir nur ein Ticket brauchen?


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. Juni 2010)

tendenziell ja, würd ich sagen


----------



## Houschter (12. Juni 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> also, ich hab vor mit dem auto hin zu fahren... ich schaue nachher noch auf der DB-site nach nem Fahrplan. Sollte ich mit dem Zug kommen, würde ich in Landstuhl zusteigen.
> Ich gebe noch bescheid.



Insidertip:
War heut um NW unterwegs, die Stadt ist eine einzige Umleitung! (Rh/Pf-Tag)
Am besten du parkst irgendwo am Schwimmbad (von Lambrecht kommend) und radelst den Rest zum Bhf!


----------



## HardRock07 (12. Juni 2010)

5 Männje sinn ma  (oder so ähnlich... )

Sollte dann ja reichen mit einem Ticket, wenn nich, dann wird einer im Rucksack verstaut 

Noch einmal schlafen oleeeeeeeeee

MfG Manu


----------



## Klausoleum (12. Juni 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Insidertip:
> War heut um NW unterwegs, die Stadt ist eine einzige Umleitung! (Rh/Pf-Tag)
> Am besten du parkst irgendwo am Schwimmbad (von Lambrecht kommend) und radelst den Rest zum Bhf!



was machst du den in NorWegen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (13. Juni 2010)

danke für den tipp. werde ich dann mal so machen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. Juni 2010)

jungs, es war mir ein fest. zum einen euch kennengelernt zu haben, zum anderen mit euch solch abgefahrenen trails zu shredden! geil! können wir wieder machen. vorallem fand ich den pulk von 6 mann gut und übersichtlich.

fazit des tages: ein sturz mit kurz luft weg, ein zerbröseltes schaltwerk, jede menge schweiss im waldboden versickert und durchweg tolle trails gefahren.

ein hoch!


aso, wer war da nomma alles dabei etz?
andy = andy = scott
cpetit = chris = liteville
klausoleum = klaus = radon
hardrock = manu = trek (ein sehr schönes rädle)
brillenboogie = (name vergessen :/) = commencal
(username) = chris = specialized


----------



## Klausoleum (13. Juni 2010)

Nachdem ich am Bahnhof die Saarbahn um 1 min verpasst hab, und die nächste erst in 30 min gekommen wäre, hab ich in die Singlespeedpedale getreten und die Bahn grad so an der Haltestelle Rastpfuhl erreicht 

Mittlerweile hab ich einen riesen Teller Spätzle mit Pilzsouce und Filetköpfchen verdrückt...Inkl Weizen... verdammt nochmal war das so geil... 

Sorry nochmal für den letzten strammen Anstieg. Garmin meinte halt, das wäre der kürzeste Weg 
War ja größten Teils auch mit dickem Blatt fahrbar. 

Das mit dem Schaltwerk war kein mutwilliges zerstören sondern geplanter Single-Speed-Umbau auf 34-15 weil mir die Kette zu viel gerasselt hat. 

Man hat sich das erstaunlich gut gefahren. War zwar am Anfang schwer skeptisch, aber es hat verdammt gut funktioniert. Auf den Trails berghoch musste ich allen wegfahren  langsam fahren ist dann nicht mehr... 

Alles in allem ein verdammt geiler Tag mit perfekten Temperaturen ohne viel Sonnenschein dass man übermäßig dehydriert wäre, und soo viel Wanderer waren auch nicht unterwegs. 

GPS Track mit Auswertung kommt morgen wärend der Vorlesung 


Bin mal auf die Videoanalyse von Manu gespannt, was die Ursache des Schadens war. 


Ich will das dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall nocheinmal wiederholen. Total der Hit sag ich euch 

Zum Schluss noch ein ganz herzlichen DANKESCHÖN an unsren GUIDO Chris. Der wie immer wieder geilste Wege aus der Westentasche gezogen hat.


Übrigens Andy  Du hast den kaputtnen Schlauch vergessen ^^ 
Somit hatte Chris quasi 2 mal platt ^^


----------



## Klausoleum (13. Juni 2010)

übrigens passt das Quantec Schaltauge auch ans Radon Fully  und zum Glück hatte mein Bruder noch eins... der hätte ja auch mal können mitfahren ^^


----------



## HardRock07 (13. Juni 2010)

WOW....
Was für ein genialer Tag !
Trails satt, und richtich fluffige noch dazu .
Von verblockt über fiese Kurventreppen (  ) bis flowig war ja echt alles dabei. Schade das bei allen irgendwie fast zeitgleich die puste weg war, und somit die 2khm wieder nicht geschafft wurden.

Alles im allem aber echt erste Sahne. Vorallem die sehr netten und toleranten Wanderer in der Gegend sind echt cool drauf  .

Vielen dank euch allen, hat echt Laune gemacht!

Achso: Auf dem "Schaltwerktot-Singelspeed-Umbau-Video" ist leider nicht zu viel zu erkennen.Man sieht nur die volle Federwegausnutzung und dann machts *Knack* undzwar ganz schön ekelig.
ich denke mal, das der Hinterbau zu heftig komprimiert wurde und dann der Schlag aufs Schaltwerk zu wuchtig/ plötzlich war. Gebremst hat Klaus nicht, denn er hat keinen Finger am Bremshebel gehabt.

MfG Manu


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. Juni 2010)

fazit des tages: ein sturz mit kurz luft weg, ein zerbröseltes  schaltwerk, jede menge schweiss im waldboden versickert, einen zerlöcherten schlauch versucht durch einen anderen zerlöcherten schlauch zu ersetzen(...) und durchweg  tolle trails gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (14. Juni 2010)

moin männers!

hoffe ihr seid soweit gut erholt! sehr geile tour gestern, mit allem was das herz begehrt! gute gruppe und auch der guide wusste (beinahe) immer wo es lang geht! wiederholung definitiv pflichtprogramm!

gruß
tim


----------



## Klausoleum (14. Juni 2010)

So ich bin mal dazu gekommen, die GPS Datena auszuwerten. 

Hier die Statistic in Zahlen:




Ich hab der Tour die SRTM Höhendaten (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SRTM-Daten) der Tour zugewiesen. Demnach sollten es um die 1800 Hm gewesen sein. Weis nicht, wem man da jetzt mehr glauben darf, ob barometrischen Höhenmesser der ca 1600 angezeigt hat oder den SRTM Daten.




3D - Höhenprofil





2D - Höhenprofil

Ich habe die GPX Daten hier mal hochgeladen. 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.59835.html

Die Tourdaten sind beim Anbieter nicht öffentlich freigegeben. Hoffe man kann sie über den Link trotzdem erreichen. 
Ansonsten einfach hier bescheid geben, dann änder ich das...


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. Juni 2010)

nice... schon praktisch solche details zu wissen. vorallem das 3D-höhenprofil find ich gut.


----------



## Klausoleum (14. Juni 2010)

Hab mir mal erlaubt, die Bilder von Manu hochzuladen:

http://picasaweb.google.de/11177394...eustadt13062019?authkey=Gv1sRgCNaAmpuR79e3OQ#

volle Auflösung ohne verlsute


----------



## brillenboogie (14. Juni 2010)

nach gründlicher analyse des tatort fotos konnte ich den unfall trotz vieler irreführender fremdspuren vollständig rekonstruieren. der junge, übermütige fahrer D) ist zu weit außen, zu weit über die stufe geflogen und wurde dann aus der folgenden, leichten rechtskurve getragen. das ganze ging so schnell, daß auch der baum nicht mehr ausweichen konnte...


----------



## Klausoleum (14. Juni 2010)

auf den Videos isses auch drauf, leider nur klein in weiter ferne... 

Richtig ansehen, kann ich sie noch nicht, mein kleiner netbook schafft die Qualli leider nicht ganz... 

mal sehen was der rechner zuhause meint...


----------



## brillenboogie (14. Juni 2010)

woher hast du denn schon die bilder und videos?


----------



## Klausoleum (14. Juni 2010)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> woher hast du denn schon die bilder und videos?



war sie gestern abend noch zu manu abholen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. Juni 2010)

ei kuhl. dann kannst du ja die dvds brennen. der klausi is jetz ja mal erst in urlaub.


----------



## Klausoleum (14. Juni 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ei kuhl. dann kannst du ja die dvds brennen. der klausi is jetz ja mal erst in urlaub.



Klaus = Klausoleum ^^ 

Der Manu ist im Urlaub.

Brennen kann ich dir das, aber nur das Rohmaterial. Leider schafft es kein Rechner hier im Haus, die Videos ruckellos abspielen zu können. Dual Core 2Ghz reichen wohl nicht 

wenn Manu da nix gegen hat, kann ich dir/euch die gerne Brennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpetit (15. Juni 2010)

So, muss mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden. 

Zuerst mal danke für den geilen Tag mit euch. Hat Mega Spaß gemacht auch wenn der letzte Anstieg die letzten Körner aus meiner Box gesaugt hat wurde die Strapazen mit der letzten Abfahrt wieder gut gemacht und mit einem lächeln und breitem Grinsen belohnt. 

Danke an Manu für den Schlauch. Den bekommst du beim nächsten mal zurück und ich checke dann vor der Tour ab, ob der Ersatzschlauch ohne Löscher ist.

Beim der nächsten Tour werden wir dann die 2000 knacken dann haben wir mehr Zeit, Ransom Andy ist dann pünktlicher  der Guide verfährt sich nicht und macht seine Sache besser  und die WM  ist dann auch vorbei.


----------



## Ransom Andy (15. Juni 2010)

ich doof... name verwexxelt 


@cpetit: an der verspätung war die dumm umleitung (und 2 ampelbaustellen auf dem weg) schuld..... dumdidum. aber ich hab schon entschieden, dass ich das nächste mal auch mit dem zug fahren werde.


----------



## HardRock07 (15. Juni 2010)

@ Klaus

Ich wollte gleich die Materialien besogen ( Rohlinge usw.)
Und dann einmal an alle (ok, an dich nicht mehr ) die Bilder / Videos verschicken. wäre dann schon mal klasse, wenn Ihr mir mal Eure Adressen schicken könntet.


----------



## Andybopp (19. Juni 2010)

aaaah, die Jungs, die ich am Stabenberg getroffen habe. Noch gut heimgekommen, wie es aussieht. Schönen Gruß aus der Pfalz.


----------



## Ransom Andy (23. Juni 2010)

scheene filmschjer.. die ausschnitte von unserer letzten abfahrt (die blaue) sind gelungen. nächstes mal aber schneller, manu


----------



## cpetit (23. Juni 2010)

Ich will auch ein CD die läuft damit ich was sehe.


----------



## Klausoleum (23. Juni 2010)

cpetit schrieb:


> Ich will auch ein CD die läuft damit ich was sehe.



Dein Rechner ist zu langsam und es ruckelt nur? 

Ich hab die Filme in kleine Qualli umgebaut. Sind jetzt noch ca 2,6Gb und läuft auf meinem kleinen Netbook flüssig. Wenn du sie haben möchtest lad ich die dir gerne zu Rapidshare oder direkt via ICQ oder so hoch...


----------



## HardRock07 (24. Juni 2010)

Naja, bei der letzten Abfahrt war einfach dann der Bums wech.
Da bringts dann eben nicht, mit aller Gewalt da runterzu ballern und noch nen Crash zu bauen.

Ich hab die DVD's ganz faul mit dem  Windows-Brenngedöhns gemacht, vielleicht gehts deshalb nicht aufm DVD-Player.


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Juni 2010)

war ja nur scherz.

hab gestern mal zum testen eine datei durch den entruckler laufen lassen. ergebnis sieht recht fluffig aus. ich schau mal, dass ich evtl was zusammenschneide und bei Youtube hochlade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (24. Juni 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> war ja nur scherz.
> 
> hab gestern mal zum testen eine datei durch den entruckler laufen lassen. ergebnis sieht recht fluffig aus. ich schau mal, dass ich evtl was zusammenschneide und bei Youtube hochlade.



das wäre klasse  

Joa das Format packten die  0 8 15 Rechner nicht, DVD Player schon gar nicht. Das ist immerhin HD mit RIESIGER Auflösung 

DVD erstellen (passendes Dateiformat) ist da Pflicht, oder aber das Ding kleiner machen...


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Juni 2010)

also, meine player lassens spielen (VLC, WMP). Mein Videoprogi lässt´s im Vorschaufenster nur ruckelnd ablaufen. Was aber meines Wissens nach fast normal ist (die dickste Graka hab ich auch nicht), weil´s schliesslich der Editor mit viel Hintergrundgerechne ist. Das exportiere Ergebnis wiederum läuft auch gut. Sowohl *.avi als auch *.mp4


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Juni 2010)

http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=247403


hmpf.... soll ich??? wobei..... nächste woche noch schaffen, dann 2 wochen urlaub....

schglaub schwart mal lieber noch n bisje.


----------



## cpetit (24. Juni 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Dein Rechner ist zu langsam und es ruckelt nur?
> 
> Ich hab die Filme in kleine Qualli umgebaut. Sind jetzt noch ca 2,6Gb und läuft auf meinem kleinen Netbook flüssig. Wenn du sie haben möchtest lad ich die dir gerne zu Rapidshare oder direkt via ICQ oder so hoch...



Nein, alle DVD-Laufwerke zuhause sowie auf der Arbeit erkennen die DVD nicht.


----------



## brillenboogie (25. Juni 2010)

bei mir ist nur der schlapptop zu träge - ruckelnde wiedergabe...zum glück hat die freundin ein taugliches gerät. 
bin dann die trails nochmal vorm bildschirm durchgesurft...voll jawoll! schweinegeil, hunnad prozentisch, schweinegeil!! (achtung: zitatvermischung)
telegen sin mir allemol, unn das dummgespräch kommt ach gudd!
dem gestöhne in den ruppigeren passagen nach zu urteilen, sollte das kamerakind vielleicht doch mal über ein weicheres fahrwerksetup nachdenken.
der klaus sollte wieder aufs hardtail umsteigen, am besten singlespeed. eventuell mal fixed breakless ausprobieren, könnte die performance noch steigern. die scheiben sind offensichtlich überdimensioniert, blockiert er doch häufig ohne not.
so, genuch gefoazt!
mir sihn uns!


----------



## 6TiWon (29. November 2012)

wollt keine neuen thread aufmachen
wenns wetter mitspielt:
mal wieder pfalzbiken angesagt. diemal im herbst/winter. wer also lust und laune hat, mit mir und(mondaraker-biker?) eine tour zu machen, hier isse: samstag richtung vorderpfalz. start ist dort am ausflugslokal in isenach:http://www.forsthaus-isenach.de/.

geplant ist eine ENDURO-tour mit ca. 44 km und ca 1300 hm. los gehts hier dann am mitfahrerparklatz autobahnabfahrt bexbacherstrasse (a6) in homburg 9:15-9:30 uhr. falls sich hier bis morgen abend niemand findet/meldet, fahren wir am samstag alleine direkt an den startpunkt der tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilDevil (30. November 2012)

Hi!

Ich wäre dabei, falls ich am Freitag nicht zu lange in den Homburger Kneipen versacke... ;-)
Wie sieht es mit Mitfahrmöglichkeiten aus? Könnte mich entweder an den Spritkosten beteiligen und irgendwo mitfahren oder selbst noch ein, max. 2 zerlegte Bikes und Biker ( die müssen nicht zerlegt werden) gegen geringen Obulus transportieren (Mondeo Kombi)

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## brillenboogie (30. November 2012)

Moin Dirk!

Bin leider nicht fit, wird mir dann zuviel bei den Temperaturen.
Schade...

Viel Spaß!

Tim


----------



## EvilDevil (30. November 2012)

So!
Kneipentour fällt aus, ich bin definitiv dabei 

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## mondraker-biker (30. November 2012)

nun, dann sind wir zu dritt bis jetzt!

gruss jürgen


----------



## 6TiWon (2. Dezember 2012)

dank an die beiden mitbiker jürgen und patrick: immerhin haben sich 3!!! PERSONEN zum biken gefunden.
auch bei verkürzter tour ist der blaue balken vom drachenfels zum saupferch einfach supi. habt alle was verpassst.

und war heut gerade noch eine runde im schnee zackern: anstrengenend, aber auch gut...


----------



## EvilDevil (2. Dezember 2012)

Hi Dirk!

War leider blöd mit dem Aktivieren des "2 Wege Freilaufs" an meinem Bike direkt am Anfang der Tour, aber ihr hattet ja wenigstens teilweise dennoch euren Spaß und durch das "Tretrollern" zurück zum Start hab ich vernachlässigte Muskelgruppen trainiert 
PS:
Das Angebot mit der Tour um Landstuhl steht, sagt einfach Bescheid wenn ihr mal Zeit habt. 

Viele Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## mondraker-biker (2. Dezember 2012)

so, nun, nach erfolgreichem umbau auf meine neue rechnermaschine "made by son" bin ich jetzt wieder on air.

ja, gestern war es trotz dem sperrklinken-crash doch noch im grünen bereich. wir sollten die drachengold noch mal diesen winter in angriff nehmen, vielleicht mit ein paar mehr "aficionados"

und einen termin mit patrick für die landstuhll-acht wird sich bestimmt auch finden


----------



## mondraker-biker (2. Dezember 2012)

ps: bin gerade dabei, mich mit windows 8 ein bisschen anzufreunden


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. Dezember 2012)

drachenfels nach saupferch ist in der tat ziemlich geil. hab dort mit nofear schon n paar trailsschon erkunden dürfen


----------



## 6TiWon (3. Dezember 2012)

nee andy andersrumrum: zuerst drachenfels, dann saupferch, sonst musste ja das pädchen bergnaufi foan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Dezember 2012)

sagte ich doch  habts den ein-euro-jobber-pfad und die abfahrt nach lambrecht auch mitgenommen? zweiteres ist sogar n gutes stück geiler!


----------



## brillenboogie (3. Dezember 2012)

wer den ein-euro-jobber-pfad ohne fußabsetzen hochkommt bekommt einen euro von mir !


----------



## EvilDevil (3. Dezember 2012)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> wer den ein-euro-jobber-pfad ohne fußabsetzen hochkommt bekommt einen euro von mir !



Wer es mit meinem Hinterrad hinbekommt, kriegt 10 Euro von mir


----------



## 6TiWon (4. Dezember 2012)

und wer es ohne rad schafft, kriegt gar nix.
andy: nee sind vom kehr dich an nichts quer gekommen, da patrick ja einen techn. defekt hatte. 1-euro-jobber-pfad und blauer balken lässt sich auch nicht so richtig kombinieren, musst ja wieder ganz hoch... welche abfahrtnach lambrecht meinst du?


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Dezember 2012)

Sachma, ich krieg garkeine emails mehr über neue posts....

 @dirk: müsst ich nochmal schauen, welche farben der hat. Schgugge.


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Dezember 2012)

Blau/Roter Balken. Einstieg ist unterhalb dem "Gipfel" Hinterer Stoppelkopp. Südseite von Lambrecht test ich demnächst aus. Da haben Tim und ich aber nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht bzw. müssen die Routen MTB-gerecht gestaltet werden.


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Dezember 2012)

@Tim: zumindest das untere Stück bis zur ersten richtigen Kurve muss geschafft werden. Danach is eh Sense mit Ohne-Fuss...


----------



## brillenboogie (11. Dezember 2012)

man sollte vielleicht besser versuchen, den auch abwärts zu integrieren ! hoch ist aber schon ein gutes training...


----------



## Ransom Andy (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin als am planen. Konnt die runde aber noch net stimmig gestalten. Einmal bin ich den runter gefahren. Nicht zu unterschätzen, das ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

